# Slow Performance after updating kernel

## daniel4230877

After updating from kernel 3.2 to kernel 3.11 (I update my kernel very rarely), I am getting noticably slower performance when running processor demanding applications. For example, I used to get 60 FPS on dolphin-emu, a Nintendo Gamecube Emulator, and now I get 40 or so. I used to get 60 FPS with Desmume, a Nintendo DS emulator as well. When running them, my computer doesn't get as hot as it did on the previous kernel though, so I'm guessing that when I configured the kernel I configured an option to save power or something? Does that even exist?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *daniel4230877 wrote:*   

> option to save power

 

Maybe ASPM - check for kernel option:

```
$ zgrep ASPM /proc/config.gz | grep =

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE=y
```

----------

## Logicien

Updating the kernel might mean updating the firmwares to versions the new kernel need to work proprely. For example, a Linux source from the testing branch (~) can need the linux-firmware of the testing branch too, not the stable version.

So, accorging to the kernel log, are you sure that your graphic and other drivers did'nt complain about missing firmwares and versions?

----------

## azieba

Maybe something with Frequency scaling. Check for :

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

```

----------

## daniel4230877

 *azieba wrote:*   

> Maybe something with Frequency scaling. Check for :
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
> 
> ...

 

The issue was that I did not have the performance governor set. After changing that and recompiling the kernel, the issue was fixed. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

